
Ask HN: Looking for a career change from IT, where to start? - Rjevski
I feel burnt out and overall I don&#x27;t really feel passionate about IT anymore. I&#x27;m looking to switch careers to a more people-centric job, like a salesman or real estate agent or similar, but I have absolutely no idea where to start, given that I have zero experience in the fields I&#x27;m targeting - I&#x27;ve only ever been a developer.<p>Anyone here did something similar? Any tips you can give me? Thanks.
======
zapperdapper
You could try training - perhaps even IT training and use your tech skills.

I did that for many years and you certainly need good people/comm skills. I
have some fun memories of my life as a trainer - I met a lot of cool people
and had a lot of laughs. Went to some nice countries including a memorable
trip to Sony HQ Japan. You have to like traveling around though. I eventually
left training mainly because the traveling was becoming a pain as at the time
I had a young family (all grown up now), but I enjoyed it a lot more than
developing.

If you want to completely leave IT then it's a bit tougher, but still
possible. The main thing is to find something that feels meaningful to you.
They are a little "old school" now, but I would recommend the books by Barbara
Sher.

------
JSeymourATL
> I have absolutely no idea where to start...

You might find of interest a book-- Designing Your Life based on a course
taught by Stanford professors-

Here's a podcast interview with the authors, to give you a flavor of what it's
about > [http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2016-10-03/using-design-
th...](http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2016-10-03/using-design-theory-to-
build-a-better-life)

Also, NY Times review > [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/fashion/design-
thinking-s...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/fashion/design-thinking-
stanford-silicon-valley.html?_r=0)

And - Goodreads reviews here >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/26046333-designing-
your-l...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/26046333-designing-your-life)

------
fairpx
Transition to sales or marketing. I'm pretty sure you DO have experience
selling. Here's how to look at it: Don't see yourself as a 'developer'.
Instead, think about the 'sales' results you've been part of. Did you build an
app for a company that made them millions of dollars? Call yourself an
engineer that makes companies money and that is now transitioning into an
advisory roll. Basically try to look at your past achievements not from the
'developer' point of view, but what your work has contributed to the
companies. You can use that as your resume, so you won't start from zero. You
already have some sales experience, you're probably just not aware of it.

------
jwilliams
I found this book really helpful: [https://www.amazon.com/Designing-Your-Life-
Well-Lived-Joyful...](https://www.amazon.com/Designing-Your-Life-Well-Lived-
Joyful/dp/1101875321)

Uses Design Thinking to help get a better idea of what you want to do.

One thing I took away is that these decisions are rarely a fork/black-white.
There are lots of things you can explore these spaces. Find the smallest
possible exploration, take a look and see if you get excited. Could be as
simple as doing a course, talking to people in the field, etc. Build from
there.

------
innertracks
I switched from IT oriented work to being a real estate broker a few months
ago. Start going to open houses. When the hosting broker isn't busy ask them
about their career, what they like best/least about the job, etc... I found
everyone was open to sharing. You can get a feel for the cultures at the
different brokerages in your area by doing this too.

------
imhoguy
Try some job shadowing with your friends or somebody who could introduce you
into their field.

